# Question about activating a new VIP222k



## winter60 (10 mo ago)

Hello. Just a quick question. If I add a VIP222K to my existing Dish account, is is added as a single additional receiver ($5/ month) or since it is technically designed to operate two different televisions independently, is it added as two additional receivers ($10/ month).

Years ago, I used to have a 322 (2 TV receiver) as a second receiver and if I remember, I was only charged like it was a single receiver. Jut wondering if it is still that way..

Thank you for any replies..


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

I don't think you can add a vip222k ..only replace an existing one


----------



## winter60 (10 mo ago)

Juan, that would be interesting to know but I just activated a "new" (refurbished) VIP211K last week to my account that only had a single Wally.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

juan ellitinez said:


> I don't think you can add a vip222k ..only replace an existing one


Perhaps you should check your bill for an answer

I know the primary receiver is/was free...but if the vip222 is a secondary receiver you got charged a double receiver fee


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

For questions about what DISH will or will not do today, it is probably best that you ask DISH. That said, my recollection is the same as Juan's that DISH wants to get them out of the system.

The ViP222k used to be very popular in commercial accounts where modulators were used but was taken off the table some time ago (2018?) in that application.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

The VIP222k is basically a VIP722k without a harddrive.


----------

